# The Legacy of Bud Willams Remembered...



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

* Let's Keep Bud Williams' Legacy Alive*








Posted on December 06, 2012; _Beef Producer_; By Blogger Jesse Bussard 








The cattle industry lost a legend on Sunday, November 25, with the passing of Bud Williams. Bud was likely the greatest stockman to ever live and through his unusual out-of-the-box way of thinking pioneered the development of what we know today as low-stress stockmanship or cattle handling techniques. 
However, maybe even more important than his cattle handling work was his ability to make others think differently and challenge conventional wisdom. 
I never knew Bud. But still I can earnestly say that his teachings and philosophies have indirectly left a great influence on the way I now approach things in life. I have been fortunate to become close friends with some individuals that had very strong, personal relationships with Bud and his wife, Eunice. And while I never knew them myself, the day I got word of Bud's death, my heart sunk. 
Heart-warming testimonials to Bud Williams from _Beef Producer E_ditor Alan Newport, and Dave Pratt of the Ranching for Profit blog hit home on the true good this man's teachings had on the livestock industry.... 

Click here for the rest of the story in _Beef Producer_....


----------

